# Como convertir onda cuadrada a triangular



## kesk69 (Nov 4, 2010)

Necessito que alguien me diga como puedo convertir una señal (de la manera mas simple) de forma cuadrada a triangular teniendo en cuenta que la señal cuadrada puede variar la frequencia.

Gracias a todos los comentarios


----------



## El nombre (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_generador_onda_triangular.asp


----------



## kesk69 (Nov 4, 2010)

Muchas gràcias pero esta configuracion ya la sabia y tengo mis dudas... Esto con una frecuencia variable de la señal cuadrada no me serviria no? Al variar la frequencia canviaria el tiempo de To i de Tl y port lo tanto habria que recalcular otros RC es asi o me equivoco? 
Lo que yo necessito (si se puede) es un modo de passar una señal cuadrada de Amplitud variable y frecuencia variable a una señal triangular con la misma amplitud y frecuencia. 
Gracias!


----------



## pepechip (Nov 4, 2010)

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que la onda triangular la obtengas a partir de un circuito R/C, pero como la frecuencia no es constante, tendras que conmutar el valor de la R en funcion de la frecuencia. 
Puedes utilizar un microcontrolador que te mida la frecuencia y que te valla activando distintos valores de Resistencia.

Naturalmente, todo dependera de los niveles de tension maximos y de la frecuencia maxima.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 4, 2010)

Una opción podría ser generar la onda triangular mediante un RC con una constante de tiempo baja y luego, con un amplificador de ganancia controlada por tensión, ajustar la ganancia para obtener la misma tensión que tenía la onda cuadrada.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2010)

haber echemos un manto de claridad, si te fijas que es T1 y T2 con respecto a la onda triangular, si varias la frecuencia de la onda cuadrada variara la frecuencia de la onda triangular pero no se deformara, ya que no estas variando el ancho dle puso que es otra cosa, una onda cuadrada T2=T1  por poner un ejemplo cualquiera si tenes una onda cuyo periodo es 20uS T1 tendra 10uS=T2 otros 10uS si aumetas ponele al doble ahora tu periodo sera 10uS entonce T1=5 uS y T2=5 uS por lo tanto la onda triangular no se deformara de echo lo podran ver en un proyecto que subire de un generador basado en operacionales que genera onda señoiidal, triangual y cuadrada muy económico y versatil, y de prestaciones notables, fue probado y sorprendio la calidad de las señales teniendo en cuenta el coste y los materiales utilizados


----------



## kesk69 (Nov 11, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> de echo lo podran ver en un proyecto que subire de un generador basado en operacionales que genera onda señoiidal, triangual y cuadrada muy económico y versatil, y de prestaciones notables, fue probado y sorprendio la calidad de las señales teniendo en cuenta el coste y los materiales utilizados



Estube unos dias de vacacions y sin internet, i ahora que he vuelto veo que me sugeriste ver tu proyecto de un generador con operacionales. Estoy bastante interessado en verlo para estudiar la electronica mas a fondo, si me pudieses pasar un link con ese proyecto me seria de gran ayuda. 

Gràcias


----------



## kesk69 (Nov 16, 2010)

He estado provando con diferentes valores de la frequencia pero no consigo dar con el resultado que me decis, necessito recalcular en cada caso los nuevos valores de RC. Esta bien planteado el circuito de la imagen?


----------



## Betances (Dic 8, 2010)

Muchacho. Para resolver eso, debes pasar la onda por un amplificador integrador, y luego, lo pasas por un amplificador controlado por tensión, con retro-alimentación.

Con eso podrás tener una conversion de cuadrado a triangular sin que varie la amplitud por variar la frecuencia de la señal. No es complicado en absoluto.

Saludos !


----------



## jpetatob (Abr 30, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una opción podría ser generar la onda triangular mediante un RC con una constante de tiempo baja y luego, con un amplificador de ganancia controlada por tensión, ajustar la ganancia para obtener la misma tensión que tenía la onda cuadrada.



hola talvez me puedas ayudar como convierto una onda triangular en onda cuadrada de la forma mas facil, para despues poderla contar con un microcontrolador?¿?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 30, 2012)

De qué amplitud es la onda triangular? Tiene alguna componente de continua?


----------



## nitai (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola pandacba:


> la onda triangular no se deformara de echo lo podran ver en un proyecto que subire de un generador basado en operacionales que..........


.
Ya terminaste el proyecto....?, cuando lo hagas podras subir el mismo:
Muchas gracias.


----------

